# Nikkor 105mm f/1.8....anyone?



## DScience (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi all,

So i've found  a great deal! The Nikkor 105mm f/1.8 AIS for $200. Does anyone own this lens or have ever used it? 

I'm curious about its quality. How is the bokeh?


----------



## Overread (Nov 6, 2009)

I've no idea, but as a starting point there is a dedicated flickr group for this lens:
Flickr: The Nikkor 105mm f1.8 ais Pool


----------



## icassell (Nov 6, 2009)

Here are some images:

photoSIG » Lens: Nikkor 105mm f/1.8


----------



## DScience (Nov 6, 2009)

I've seen pics on flickr, but I was just curious of anyone has owned or shot with it.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2009)

I would jump on one of those priced at $200. The lens f/1.8 105mm never really gained a lot of popularity, despite its good optics; the 105mm f/2.5 Nikkor was always the popular lens, and is a smooth-focusing, small,lightweight lens. The price offered is well below market value,so if you want it, I'd definitely say buy it; you could re-sell it to KEH.com for more than $200 if the lens is in good shape.

It has been been a long time since I have picked up and handled a 105/1.8. My recollection is that the lens has a slightly stiff focusing ring feel, like the 135 f/2 AiS has. But that should not deter you. It's got a 62mm filter thread size, which will tell you that it's not monster-sized.

Bjorn Rorslett rates the lens a 4.5 to 5, which means it's a very good lens on his 5-point scale,and he is one of the leading Nikon lens authorities.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 6, 2009)

5 elements in 5 groups.  It is a normal telephoto lens.  Not a version of a macro!  It's a high quality lens.  Cost over 2x the older version 105mm f/2.5 telephoto.  $200 for it is probably a good deal.  Has a built in metal lens hood.  Was considered good for candids, weddings, and portraits.

62mm filter thread.


----------



## DScience (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Derrel and ben...I am going to meet up with the seller early  next week. I have a question for you guys, i've never purchased a used lens. What should I look for and pay attention to in order to make sure it's in good shape. Is there a way to best look for scratches, fungi, and dust? 

Thanks again, and I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Dao (Nov 6, 2009)

DScience said:


> Thanks Derrel and ben...I am going to meet up with the seller early  next week. I have a question for you guys, i've never purchased a used lens. What should I look for and pay attention to in order to make sure it's in good shape. Is there a way to best look for scratches, fungi, and dust?
> 
> Thanks again, and I really appreciate the help.



I asked a similar questions in the past.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ery/125068-what-look-if-buying-used-lens.html


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, it could easily be a 25 year old lens, so I would expect some internal dust and flecks--even with hundreds of visible but small dust flecks, a telephoto lens like that will still shoot sharp, contrasty images. Expect internal dust.

Scratches on the front element are of almost no consequence. Even rock dings on the front will not hurt image quality too much, unless shooting toward bright light sources. Simple scratches on the front are of almost no real consequence, but on the rear element, scratches or chips can have a dramatic and drastic bad effect. Look closely. Huff some breath onto the rear element and look at the condensation as it dries,and you can also see how well the rear coatings have been treated. Hold the lens up to a bright light source while standing in a darker area can show you the look of the rear element quite well, but might not be possible if you meet the buyer outdoors.

Keep in mind, Ai-S Nikkors of that era had ball-bearing diaphragms, and the bearings can sometimes be heard shaking or rattling,and it is *normal* for a Nikkor lens of that vintage to have a sight mechanical rattle if you hold the lens up to your ear and shake it back and forth rapidly--again, normal. 

Slip the upwardly-pointed corner of a clean,new business card in between the barrel and the focusing ring and move the card around the ring in a sort of one-way windshield wiper motion, to pull down and out any grit or excess grease in there, and give an audible "tsk" sound and say, "hmm, looks like this lens is gonna' need a clean, lube and adjust," as you show the owner the cra) attached to the edge of the business card. Rotate the card and use all four corners. [ this is a negotiating tactic--use for another $25 off]
Seriously-- there might be some crud in there.This method can remove large grit like sand quite easily,and will also, only occasionally, remove a lot of misplaced,excess grease that might be gumming up smooth focusing action.

Expect the lens to be scratched up on the outside. Here's a lens buying tip on exotic older pro-level glass: the pristine lens might not always be a good lens. A well-worn, brassed, dinged up lens was carried a lot and probably shot a lot because it was a good sample of its type. Look at the edges of the mounting lugs on the back of the lens to get a feel for how much use the lens has had; some brass will show through on the edges of each of the three F-bayonet lugs. On a lens that has sen heavy,long use, there might even be a bit of brass showing on the rear bayonet's flat surface itself,especially after two + decades of heavy use.

I own a LOT of Ai and Ai-S manual focus Nikon stuff. it can look very bad on the outside, and have dust flecks inside, yet still shoot superbly. Do not expect that it will look pretty. It might be shiny and new,and it might not, but the mechanical standard on the older, pro-level AiS stuff is very high,so even a really worn exterior is not necessarily a bad thing,and at $200, the price is well below fair market. I have bought a lot of used Nikkors: a quick d-slr test will reveal if the diaphragm is working properly and stopping down right; be prepared for a weird, thunky- feeling stop-down when shooting shots using many Ai or AiS lenses on a modern d-slr....the diaphragm actuation feels and sounds a bit "weird" compared with new, AF-S stuff like your 50 1.5 G.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 7, 2009)

What Derrel said plus actuate the aperture tab to make sure they open and close freely. This lens was noted for having a tight focusing action. So, it may feel stiffer especially when compared to todays AF-s models. But like suggested hold the lens to your ear and listen while actuating the aperture and turning the focusing ring. Grinding noise is a sign of sand or other debris in it.

Obviously look through the lens both ends. Point it towards a light source and move it around so the light source is at different angles. And obviously take your camera and mount it. Take some shots and use the zoom function on the LCD to check the shots (make sure its the lens and not a dirty sensor if you find something  ).

As far as I can tell with internet searches, it was offered in late 1981 and sold through 1982. Not sure it had a longer production run or not?

You do realize this lens will not meter on your D90?  You will get focus confirmation light though.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 7, 2009)

This is the site I use most often when researching used Nikkors.

Nikon Lens Serial Nos

Roland Vink says March 1981 first production, December 2005 last production.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 7, 2009)

Thats a site to pack away for future reference!  :thumbup:


----------



## DScience (Nov 10, 2009)

So I just picked up the lens, and I did get it for $200.

It's in okay condition. The built in hood doesn't seem to 'stay up'. Does anyone have any ideas on this, or know how to make it stay up? 

There are dings and scratches on the outside, but the glass element seems to be in great condition. I haven't cleaned it yet, as i'm at work, but in about an hour i'll have a go at it.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 10, 2009)

The hood is designed to slide back into storage position. What we used to do in the 1980's was to extend the lens hood, and then put a rubber band behind the lens hood. The blue rubber bands that come on bunches of asparagus work rather well for this purpose.


----------



## DScience (Nov 10, 2009)

Derrel said:


> The hood is designed to slide back into storage position. What we used to do in the 1980's was to extend the lens hood, and then put a rubber band behind the lens hood. The blue rubber bands that come on bunches of asparagus work rather well for this purpose.



Interesting. Man Derrel, do you have AIM?? LOL I would love to get your chat so I can shoot you questions directly.


----------



## epp_b (Nov 10, 2009)

For $200? As long as it's usable, take it and run!


----------



## DScience (Nov 10, 2009)

epp_b said:


> For $200? As long as it's usable, take it and run!



Yep! I got it for $200 straight up!


So here is a test result:







The hardest part is the white balance, but it's mainly because I shot this in my room with like three different types of light bulbs. The reason why David's face is green on the right side, is because I set him on my lime green dresser. 


The lens is in amazing shape! The woman is older, been into photography forever. She said she used this lens 20 times, maybe. Had a filter on it since the day she got it. I went to clean it, and there was only a few speckles of dust on both the front and rear element. Came off very easy with my blower/brush. 

The outside is really dinged up...but who cares right?


----------

